# Aristo-Craft 29309 smoke unit in my RS-3 got a REAL smoke test



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

So I thought that having the smoke unit on my Aristo RS3 connected to an output of my decoder would be a really cool idea. So I did it. Engine ran around great and then i remembered the function button for the smoke. It was all loaded up and ready to go. So I fired it up. The thing smoked REALLY heavy as the fan spun up to about 13 billion RPMs followed by a disheartening sputter and squeel. Never thought that the switch board might have some kind of voltage reducer/regulator associated with the smoke circuit so that it smokes at lower voltages and is not damaged by high voltage.

Well, like I said, it was quite impressive for a moment.

So now I have been searching for an Aristo-Craft 29309. Even Amazon does not have one. I have searched all of the online stores that have online ordering and they all show out and/or backordered with no dates.

Does anyone have a line on one of these? Or maybe have a spare one in a junk drawer. I, of course, would compensate as well as pay postage. And/Or if you are in your LHS, remember me and ask if they have one.

Thanks... and if you have one of those switch boards, I would take it too, although it is easy enough for me to replace/replecate.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahh you saw the secret "MAGIC" smoke. All electronic devices will show you this show once, but only "ONCE". 

Spectacular ain't it lol


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A good thing to learn about conversions, measure the voltages applied to components BEFORE the conversion. Measure at different track voltages, then you can see which get track voltage, and which are regulated. 

Regards, Greg


----------

